# We have lost Holly



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly lost her very brave battle this morning as we helped her safely over the bridge at 8.30am.

At 6.00am, my girl suffered a major stroke, and we rushed her to the emergency vet. There was little he could do, but he said it would be best to let our own vet see her in view of the kidney failure.

I know that the time had come to let her go, this was just too much for her to fight. Our own vet, who has looked after Holly since she was 6 weeks old, as soon as he saw her said it was time. We could take her home and have a couple of days, but. We knew that our brave girl was going to leave us.

And so at 8.30 - i held her close, told her how much we loved her, would always love her, and for her to find Ginny and Ralph waiting for her. My gang of three are now reunited, the final link in the chain will be full when i get to meet them again.

Holly - you tried so hard to stay with us, we have ended your pain, but ours never will. Your pawprints are forever in our hearts, run free, play hard with Ginny and Ralph and sleep softly baby girl.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. Holly was such a beautiful girl. I hope you are able to find some comfort in the knowledge that she is no longer in pain. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear that brave Holly lost her battle and had to leave you. She died surrounded by your love, with your tender words being the last thing she heard, and your face the last one she saw. Her pain has ended, and yours, sadly, is just beginning. Run free, sweet Holly, until you and your mom are together again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh I'm so sorry...i know how hard it is to loose a pup...they are like your own kids. I am terribly sorry. I hope you deal with this in as positive light. She is happy now and not in pain...she is with her other friends who have long passed!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many, many hugs to you. Words are just not enough, but know that we're holding you and Holly in our thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. Play hard sweet girl!!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I am so sorry, ((hugs)) to you and your family, what a beautiful girl Holly was


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Know that you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Godspeed Holly!!!!!!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. She was such a beautiful girl. 
R.I.P. beautiful Holly.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear the sad news about Holly. So glad you had the strength to do the right thing for her. I'm sure you will think of her often.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry... Please know we will have you in our thoughts and prayers. And know that Holly is now running pain free and watching down on your family from up above.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Just want to add my condolences for your loss. What a beautiful girl she was! I wish dogs could live as long as us humans so we wouldn't have to go through this awful thing! My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear Holly lost her fight. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

<___________________>


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Your girl was so beautiful. She's a happy pup, full of life and vigor again now, just waiting to see you "over there."


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so very sorry....


----------



## kirst1 (May 30, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Holly was a very beautiful girl. My thoughts are with you


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry that holly has crossed to the bridge. i know she ws fighting so hard to stay with you, but you had the strength to help her end her pain and be free. She will be with you always. Prayers and thoughts coming your way. You're never alone, you have us here and you have terrific memories of her.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Holly was beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss of Holly. You can rest easy knowing she is out of pain and with Ginny and Ralph until you can be together again. She is still with you in your hearts and memories and please remember those times instead of her last days. 
Run free sweet Holly and give my Ben & Scarlett kisses. You are very loved and missed.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Dont have much to add but I am so sorry for your loss. Im sure when she meets you again she will thank you for being brave and selfless enough to make the right choice at the right time. Godspeed...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With Abandon Holly~Godspeed Sweet Girl


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Run pain-free with Ginny and Ralph at the Bridge sweet Holly. I am just so sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She was a stunning girl.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Words can never do the right thing during these times. Know that I am crying with you!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My condolences on the loss of your lovely old girl. You have given her that final gift, paid for in tears and heartbreak, to have her angel wings. Fly high, Holly....Cody will share all the treats at the Brdge.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh...I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. It is never easy to say good-bye and my heart goes out to you and your family.

God speed sweet angel Holly..................


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry you have lost Holly (((( HUGS )))))
sleep well beautiful girl


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I, too, am very sorry. Words can't describe the pain, but know that you are in good company here on the forum. We do understand. I read about these special goldens going to the bridge and then I get teary-eyed thinking about the dogs we are missing too. I'm grateful for having their memories with me though. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh how sad. I am so sorry for your loss of Holly


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Holly. She was beautiful and I'm sure well loved.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Run free at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news about Holly, she was a very brave and beautiful girl, know you made the right decision for her.
sleep tight Holly


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

_While we are mourning the loss of our friend, _
_others are rejoicing to meet him behind the veil. _
_John Taylor_

Ginny and Ralph will be happy to see her.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Holly. I've seen so many of these threads and still can't seem to find the words.
Many thoughts and prayers.

Play hard pretty girl.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I am so sorry, I don't know what to say...sleep peacefully sweet Holly xxx


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. Run free, sweet Holly.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Holly i have tears in my eyes trying to type this run free Holly she was a beautiful girl.

Maggie


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry, play hard Holly!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear of you loss.....RIP Holly and have fun with Ginny & Ralph


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Poor Girl! 

I am very sorry for the loss : (


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, Holly is so beautiful, and I am sorry to hear that you lost her today. It's not easy to kiss your beloved dog goodbye. I am glad she felt love all around her in her last moments.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rest in Peace Holly.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I've been reading about Hollys being sick and hoped it would turn out with her recovering. She was a beautiful girl. You and her are in my prayers.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

You totally just made me cry with your sweet words of your baby's crossing to the bridge....hugs your way!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tears are flowing as I write how very sorry I am that Holly has gone to the Bridge. So relieved she is with your other two and they are a threesome again. I know how hard this is. We are here for you.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

so sorry to hear this. It is never easy to go thru this. I'm at a loss for words. I wish i could just reach out and give you a big hug.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh its the news we all had hoped not to hear. I am soo soo sorry. I was driving home from work tonight thinking about the process of saying goodbye. I know without a doubt that you were a good mom to her ---even way beyond the moment she closed those soft eyes and drifted off. 

It's so hard that they never stay with us long enough. They give us the best gifts... and in return we must ultimately give them that final precious gift of our love...the one that sends them lovingly and gently to the bridge with our other loved ones. 

Your three were special loves...Holly completes the journey thanks to your loving heart. Peace to you... hugs to all.... we all cry for you and your pain...


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Holly. She was a beautiful girl and when you are up to it I would love to hear some stories about your sweet girl. Godspeed Holly, look for my Jesse, Dallas and Chelsea they'll love playing with you.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh no..I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes....I'm so sorry for your loss of your brave Holly girl...take comfort in the fact that she knew she was loved, and you did all you could for her...she's now pain free playing with her friends at the bridge...and my mom's 3 goofy little poodles are probably greeting her as well...Run free sweet girl.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Lighting a candle in Holly's memory. Sending hugs to you..I know how hard it is.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. She's free to run and play now...I know that you'll be able to find comfort in your memories of Sweet Holly...even though it hurts so much right now


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never never easy.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss  Sending hugs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. The time we have with them is never enough.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Holly. It is never easy to let them go, even if it is the right thing to do. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Holly, prayers coming you're way.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sad for you..Holly was gorgeous. Theres a special place in heaven for such a sweet girl. RIP Holly


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Holly. she was a beautiful girl. I hope you have some peace knowing all 3 of your babies are now together again. her memories will last in your heart forever.

Rest well Holly.

Debbie & mason


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

Godspeed, Holly.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

There are no 'right' words to say. You and your sweet Holly are in our thoughts tonight.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry, she sure was a beautiful girl. R.I.P Holly.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am very sorry to learn of your loss. Holly is free of pain now and knowing how much you loved her.
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

R.I.P. Sweet Beautiful Holly

~Jackie


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Holly..... Run free sweet girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Am So Very Very Sorry That You Lost Your Darling Holly. These Decisions To Let Them Go Areso Hard, But We Know It Was The Best For Our Percious Ones, Let The Suffering End. Play Happy And Healthy Once Again Sweet Holly*


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear your news, our thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Sleep peacefully Holly.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Jan I am so sorry for your loss, Holly was a beautiful girl


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so very sorry.(((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you, so very sorry for your loss of our sweet Holly, her pain is gone as she joins her family and will always know how much she was loved.RIP Dear Holly.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your very beautiful girl Holly.


----------



## goldens (Jun 29, 2005)

Jan, I'm so sorry to hear the very sad news of the loss of your Holly. Always remember what love and care you gave and know you did the right thing for her.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss 

Placing you and Holly in our thougts and prayers

(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Holly. You gave her such a wonderful life and unselfishly helped ease her journey into the next. (((HUGS)))


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet girl, she was beautiful.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

Blessings and best thoughts to you and your family. God Speed Holly.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I Am So Sorry for Your Loss, You Have My Deepest Sympathy

She was a beautiful girl and lucky to have you


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful girl. My thoughts are with you and I am so sorry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly came home yesterday, and she is now beside Ginny and Ralph. As soon as i opened the door to the gent who brought her back, i burst into tears. He held her ashes so gently.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss my thoughts are with you, Holly will allways be with you now.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm glad Holly is back home with you, where she belongs. Lots of love and prayers are coming your way during this difficult time.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jan i am pleased for you that Holly is back home and with her friends Ginny and Ralph.
Hugs
Maggie


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about Holly's passing. Know that she is now pain-free and romping and playing with her buddies! That doesn't lessen the pain for you, but know that she will always be with you in your heart and she's waiting for you at the bridge with Ginny and Ralph.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl with such loving eyes. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this hard time. Godspeed Holly!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Holly is back home now, where she belongs, that's the main thing, my thoughts are with you as I know only too well how you must be feeling.
Take care Jan


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Back home where she belongs. How nice of the man to treat her with the respect she deserves. RIP beside your dear friends Holly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holly*

I am so VERY sorry for your loss of Holly. I know how this feels all too well!!!

She is without pain now free to run and play and wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

So heartbreaking...she is beautiful and so were your other two...I hope you can get some sort of comfort in knowing they are together again...


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Jacksons Mom posted this on another thread and after I read it I thought it would be nice for you to read it as well...I hope Jacksons Mom dont mind me copying this from her...God Bless you and you family...

THE SPIRIT OF A DOG

I was standing on a hillside
In a field of blowing wheat,
And the spirit of a Dog
Was lying at my feet.

He looked at me with kind dark eyes,
Ancient wisdom shining through.
In the essence of his being,
I saw the love there too.

His mind did lock upon my heart
As I stood there on that day,
And he told me of this story
About a place so far away.

As I stood upon that hillside
In a field of blowing wheat,
In a twinkling of a second
His spirit left my feet.

His tale did put my heart at ease,
All my fears did fade away
About what lay ahead of me
On another distant day.

"I live among God's creatures now
In the heavens of your mind,
So do not grieve for me, my friend
As I am with my kind.

My collar is a rainbow's hue,
My leash is a shooting star.
My boundaries are the Milky Way
Where I sparkle from afar.

There are no pens or kennels here
For I am not confined,
But I'm free to roam God's heavens
Among the Dog kind.

I nap the day on a snowy cloud
Gentle breezes rocking me,
And dream the dreams of earthlings,
And how it used to be.

The trees are full of liver treats,
And tennis balls abound,
And milkbones line the walkways
Just waiting to be found.

There even is a ring set up,
The grass all lush and green;
And everyone who gaits around
Becomes the Best of Breed.

For we're all winners in this place;
We have no faults, you see.
And God passes out those ribbons
To each one, even me.

I drink from waters laced with gold,
My world a beauty to behold;
And wise old dogs do form my pride
To amble at my very side.

At night I sleep in angel's arms,
Her wings protecting me,
And moonbeams dance about us
As stardust falls on thee.

So when your life on earth is spent
And you stand at Heaven's gate,
Have no fear of loneliness--
For here, you know, I wait."

---author unknown


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I try not to look in here often as this topic is just too painful, so I just saw the post about Holly today. I have no words, can only say how terribly sorry I am. Hold tight to your memories, know that you are thought of and loved. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say a heartfelt thanks to you all for your kind words. 

On that final morning, our vet had only called into the surgery to collect something before going off to our local radio station to do a phone in. He very kindly helped Holly over to the bridge. When we got home we had the radio on and listened to the programme that he was on, and the subject of Euthanasia was raised. He talked briefly of Holly's case (No names were mentioned), of her fight with the kidney failure and the last battle that could not be won. He also said that sometimes, he found it difficult to stay detached and would find himself with tears in his eyes. He said that Holly had been much loved, had had a fantastic life and that we had done the right thing for her. We found that such a comfort, because as many of you sadly know, we always ask ourselves, did we do the right thing.

Just wanted to share that with you. Many thanks once again.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...there are never any words in times such as these. May your broken heart mend quickly. Godspeed Holly


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that about your vet. I'm sure that was a help to you. My thoughts are with you in your grief.


----------

